# USPS done me wrong! Anyone else noticing longer ship times?



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I used to ship 2-3 day, almost always 2, consistantly no matter where.

Suddenly in the last month, West coast is taking an extra (3-4 total) day (I'm east coast), and I have one still not delivered to a Hawaii address that was sent priority Saturday, almost a week ago....real bummer on that one, too - I'm praying it shows up okay, was a really nice darn mother plant!

Anyone else experiencing longer than usual ship times with priority lately?


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

It's the opposite for me. I have a back-east vendor who ships to me on Monday and it's rare to see the package on Thursday--usually Friday or Saturday. I just won an aquabid auction on Tues and got the plant Thursday, so things are suddenly really fast.

It could just be that Tuesday is a better ship day.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never had any luck sending plants to HI. Priority seems to take 7-10 days and Express usually takes 2-3. I quit sending plants to HI as a result. I haven't shipped or received anything recently but the norm is 2-3 days back when I shipped from the East Coast to the West coast. I have had the best luck shipping on either Monday (usually 2-3 days) or Saturday (almost always delivered on Monday) so Saturday is my preferred day for shipping. Yes, the USPS still works on Sunday, we just don't get mail delivery on Sundays


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

USPS is so unpredictable. In my experience I usually had stuff that I shipped out (from NJ) to the west coast (mostly CA) arrive faster than stuff I shipped to the midwest. I thought that maybe things were getting coast-to-coast faster because they shipped them by air rather than a truck which they probably use for the closer states. I shipped to Hawaii once from NJ. If I remember it took about 4 days for Priority.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree about being unpredictable! I've had stuff get to me from the West Coast in 3 days flat, and I've had it take 4 and 1/2 days from the same place. That extra day can be the difference between 'live plants' and 'hot soup' by the time it gets to this part of Texas.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

With me it depends where it's coming from. It almost always takes 4 or 5 days to receive a package from across the country, but when I send them, they get there within 2 days usually. Go figure.

I too take advantage of shipping on Saturday since like Matt said, it keeps moving on Sundays, and there is no mail delivery to slow the system down.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

seems like the sat shipping is better to me to. ive recived and shipped alot of stuff sent sat and get it monday. 
but i if i send it out monday its thur or fri before its there.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just got a package from Hawaii that only took 3 day, including the day of shipment. Who knows what makes the difference?


----------

